# New Solo 681 / Vids & Pics



## blsnelling (Nov 2, 2009)

You might say I finally succumbed to the Dolmar bug, except I did it with a twist. There are numberous improvements on the 681, plus, I just think it's a better looking saw, lol. I ordered it from Baileys, where it's been on backorder. It arrived this afternoon. I put fuel in it and it popped on the 2nd pull. No missing the pop on this thing. It fired right up and ran like a dream. I tweaked the L and LA a little but did not touch the H. I let it warm up and shut it off to cool. I later put a 28" bar and Stihl RSC chain on it, fired it back up, warmed it up, and hit WOT just long enough to get a quick reading, 12,800. A fair amount rich, just like I wanted it. I then loaded it up and headed down where I've been whittling away on those big dead Oak trees that I had the 3120 in. The saw only made one cut before the video starts. So you're seeing a brand new saw, straight out of the box, and running rich. 

Some have commented on soft AV springs. I didn't feel that at all. Maybe they've stiffened them up. This is also the new model that has a decomp. Thank goodness it does. Compression is already *185 PSI *after this very first outing!



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/S-J_iWF6zGs&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/S-J_iWF6zGs&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## blsnelling (Nov 2, 2009)

Notice the o-ring on the filter.





Lots of intake area.





The saw also comes with a felt filter. I'll use this one for any serious work.


----------



## volks-man (Nov 2, 2009)

will the dolmar humpback kit be adaptable?
you know, for after you port it and need more airflow.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 2, 2009)

volks-man said:


> will the dolmar humpback kit be adaptable?
> you know, for after you port it and need more airflow.



I honestly don't know if it'll fit or not. I don't antisipate it being a real problem though. The filter I have on the saw in the pics will flow plenty of air. The felt filter should do a good job keeping anything out for real working conditions. I will not be buying the HD kit even if it fits. But I am interested in knowing if it will.


----------



## volks-man (Nov 2, 2009)

any idea what the differences are in the P/C department as compared to the 7900?


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 2, 2009)

volks-man said:


> any idea what the differences are in the P/C department as compared to the 7900?



I have no idea at this point, other than a 1mm difference in stroke. I do have a BB kit to play with when I get bored I intend to eventually port both and compare them.


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 2, 2009)

Brad- that looks good. I'm guessing the ergonomics are good? It puts out plenty of oil? Vibrations minimal?


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 2, 2009)

Jacob J. said:


> Brad- that looks good. I'm guessing the ergonomics are good? It puts out plenty of oil? Vibrations minimal?



The saw feels real good in the hands. I didn't notice vibes at all while I was cutting. But then again, I wasn't thinking about them either. I did *not *notice the soft feel many have commented on. I'm suspecting they've changed the springs. Funny you mention the oiler. I had it turned down for the quick tuning check I gave it and failed to turn it up before hitting the wood. The chain was rather dry but never got hot, lol. I think I'll really like this saw.


----------



## bitzer (Nov 2, 2009)

That saw is pretty hot out of the box! I was wondering about those. I keep seeing em in the Baileys catalogs and I thought the power to dispalcement numbers looked good. They also seem to be a lighter saw than others in the class. Another sweet saw I wish I could get my hands on Brad! Can't wait to see her ported!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Nov 2, 2009)

Awesome. Just plain awesome.

I love that saw.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 2, 2009)

Looks strong, I would think it would outcut a 7900 pretty easily by the video. It would be nice if you had a stock 7900 to do a side by side comparison.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 2, 2009)

mdavlee said:


> Looks strong, I would think it would outcut a 7900 pretty easily by the video. It would be nice if you had a stock 7900 to do a side by side comparison.



They are a little stronger than a 7900, but not by much. Andyshine77 has a 7900 that's bone stock. It's a newer one that should have all the updates. We will be running them for a comparison before I do anything to this one.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 2, 2009)

That's good I've been wanting to see that. I started to buy the Solo when I got the Dolmar but the dealer about 35 miles away stopped carrying them and the Dolmar dealer had a 7900 so I bought it.


----------



## SkippyKtm (Nov 2, 2009)

One of my buddies, a Logger who normally runs the 2171 Jonsered, Bought a pair of these and loves them. He says they have the "best power to ratio of any saw made" I dont know if thats true or not. The only problem he has had with his is the recoil pawl springs are too light, and it wont always work on the first try. He called SOLO and they sent him new springs he hasn't tried yet. He says their customer service is very good. 
Sure is one sweet lookin' saw -I might just get me one.


----------



## Tzed250 (Nov 2, 2009)

.


That is the one to have...


.


----------



## rms61moparman (Nov 2, 2009)

Is that a primer bulb on there...................like on a girls saw?????LOL


----------



## epicklein22 (Nov 2, 2009)

rms61moparman said:


> Is that a primer bulb on there...................like on a girls saw?????LOL



Ya it is, but it will beat a 7900 no problemo. So who is the girl now? LOL

A guy from the other site has one and they also are did a build off with them. Romeo made one that was pretty cool. Something popped on it though after a while.:censored:

Otherwise, these seem to be the saws to get if you aren't worried about parts. You can order online though.


----------



## litefoot (Nov 2, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> No missing the pop on this thing.



 My work 7900 is the same way. It's actually a POP, not just a burble.


----------



## B_Turner (Nov 2, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> They are a little stronger than a 7900, but not by much. Andyshine77 has a 7900 that's bone stock. It's a newer one that should have all the updates. We will be running them for a comparison before I do anything to this one.





I am glad you going to compare to a stock 7900 before modding it.

And hopefully you can run a couple tanks through it before modding too, to get a good comparison.


----------



## woodgrenade (Nov 2, 2009)

This is 166's solo 681 at spikes gtg. I know it has been modded, (don't know the specifics) and it was impressive. That log was Beech.


http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=1755760&postcount=305


----------



## Tzed250 (Nov 2, 2009)

woodgrenade said:


> This is 166's solo 681 at spikes gtg. I know it has been modded, (don't know the specifics) and it was impressive. That log was Beech.
> 
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=1755760&postcount=305



A Nova for your troubles...


.


----------



## woodgrenade (Nov 2, 2009)

Tzed250 said:


> A Nova for your troubles...
> 
> 
> .



Thanks for the rep Tzed250.


----------



## fixitguy75 (Nov 2, 2009)

I really like the looks of that saw except for the primer bulb. I hate those things!


----------



## SkippyKtm (Nov 2, 2009)

> Otherwise, these seem to be the saws to get if you aren't worried about parts. You can order online though.


Karl (my logger buddy) said he's been ordering parts using a toll free number 800-296-7656 with no hassles


> I really like the looks of that saw except for the primer bulb. I hate those things!


Karl (he's been logging for 30 years now, started when he was a teenager with his dad) likes the primer, he says he doesn't have to yank the starter half as much as the 2171's.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 2, 2009)

epicklein22 said:


> Romeo made one that was pretty cool. Something popped on it though after a while.:censored:



What happened to Romeos? That's too bad


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 2, 2009)

I went back out and checked the AV springs. They are loosey goosey. I didn't notice it at all while using it though, with the 28" bar buried in hardwood.


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 2, 2009)

Anybody know why a few distributors are dropping the Solo line ??........






.


----------



## mikefunaro (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm a little worried about solo...they seem to be losing market share and haven't really remained at all competitive in the backpack blower/strimmer market.


----------



## redprospector (Nov 2, 2009)

I've got a ported 681, and they are one heck of a saw. Actually more saw than most will ever need, but that seems to have nothing to do with what we own. 
Romeo & I did a side by side comparison between a stock (broke in) 7900, and the brand new stock 681 (actually it's very first cuts), same bar & chain in (if I remember right) a 21" log. The Solo out cut the Dolmar by almost a second a cut pretty consistantly. That's not that big a deal when you're out in the woods bucking logs, but it is braggin' rights.

If Solo were to go belly up, it wouldn't be because they don't have one of the best saws on the market today.

Andy


----------



## whitedogone (Nov 2, 2009)

We have had a local dealer stop carrying solo here lately. I needed parts for my backpack sprayer and had to order them.... used to get them parts off the shelf. WDO


----------



## mikefunaro (Nov 3, 2009)

redprospector said:


> If Solo were to go belly up, it wouldn't be because they don't have one of the best saws on the market today.
> 
> Andy



Unfortunately, if I've learned one thing about saw sales from this site, it's been that a saw doesnt have to be a superstar to sell well. Instead, it seems often to be the contrary. Especially in the case of the ms 290.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice saw Brad, but my stock 7900 is going to put a whoopin' on that girly looking saw.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Nov 3, 2009)

Andyshine77 said:


> Nice saw Brad, but my stock 7900 is going to put a whoopin' on that girly looking saw.



HA!!!! opcorn:


----------



## tdi-rick (Nov 3, 2009)

redprospector said:


> I've got a ported 681, and they are one heck of a saw. Actually more saw than most will ever need, but that seems to have nothing to do with what we own.
> Romeo & I did a side by side comparison between a stock (broke in) 7900, and the brand new stock 681 (actually it's very first cuts), same bar & chain in (if I remember right) a 21" log. The Solo out cut the Dolmar by almost a second a cut pretty consistantly. That's not that big a deal when you're out in the woods bucking logs, but it is braggin' rights.
> 
> If Solo were to go belly up, it wouldn't be because they don't have one of the best saws on the market today.
> ...



I don't know Andy from Adam, but over the last eighteen months or so I've read him here and on RS he's been a straight shooter and appears to know what is good and quick, as one would that uses saws for work and racing.

Listen to him fella's, and this coming from a blue Dolmar owner.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Nov 3, 2009)

Runs really well Brad.

The BB kit will give 87cc with the 38mm stroke.
Anymore width at the cord with the kit piston than the 7900 piston?


----------



## MCW (Nov 3, 2009)

Good stuff Brad. If I knew the Dolmar HD kit would have fitted the 681 I'd have got you to mod one for me more than likely.
They look like a nice saw and I'll keep my beady eyes on this thread for sure


----------



## gmax (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice Solo Brad, I'm jealous I wonder if there's any dealers nearby..


----------



## husq2100 (Nov 3, 2009)

tdi-rick said:


> I don't know Andy from Adam, but over the last eighteen months or so I've read him here and on RS he's been a straight shooter and appears to know what is good and quick, as one would that uses saws for work and racing.
> 
> Listen to him fella's, and this coming from a blue Dolmar owner.



yep +1 for what Rick said on Andy 

Serg


----------



## tdi-rick (Nov 3, 2009)

MCW said:


> Good stuff Brad. If I knew the Dolmar HD kit would have fitted the 681 I'd have got you to mod one for me more than likely.
> They look like a nice saw and I'll keep my beady eyes on this thread for sure




According to the Baileys site it won't fit the 681, but I suppose that doesn't mean it couldn't be made to ??


----------



## stihlboy (Nov 3, 2009)

bout time you fessed up brad i was waiting to see this thread


----------



## E.V.A. Sawman (Nov 3, 2009)

We have a 681 as one of our shop saws, It is one of my favorites saws of all time, this thing has been used and abused and it keeps on rockin. I don't know how many hours are on it but it still runs like new, and still pulls about 175lbs. comp. Our problem is the dealers in our area don't carry them because there is not a big enough profit margin (so they say) All I can tell you is you are going to LOVE this saw.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 3, 2009)

*Nothing *but rave reviews from *all *of you guys. Which leads me to the question. Why do so few guys own them? $730 is not a bad price for a 81cc saw, especially when it runs like a 90cc saw.


----------



## nmurph (Nov 3, 2009)

have you weighed it? Niko always insist it is about 1lb heavier than the 7900.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 3, 2009)

nmurph said:


> have you weighed it? Niko always insist it is about 1lb heavier than the 7900.



No I haven't. It's quite nose heavy with this 28" bar on it, so it's not all that heavy. I need another Oregon Reduced Weight bar, lol.


----------



## Under_Pressure (Nov 3, 2009)

Does that have the tensioner in the clutch cover? I thought someone said Solos had them case mounted vs. cover mounted like the Dolmar, but maybe I'm wrong. It's kind of neat how the mag and the plastic are two different colors- makes it easy to see what's what.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Nov 3, 2009)

The 681 looks like a smooth runner stock, much better looking than the 7900 too.


----------



## thechainsawguy (Nov 3, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> No I haven't. It's quite nose heavy with this 28" bar on it, so it's not all that heavy. I need another Oregon Reduced Weight bar, lol.



I agree Brad with a 28 inch bar, you want a reduced weight bar. They are about level with a 24 inch. Comparing to the 7900. I have a 32 inch lightweight and it feels extremely light, and a nice balance. Dave.


----------



## stihlboy (Nov 3, 2009)

volks-man said:


> will the dolmar humpback kit be adaptable?
> you know, for after you port it and need more airflow.



honestly that kit doesn't improve airflow much if any. it was designed to give the filter longer service intervals


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 3, 2009)

stihlboy said:


> honestly that kit doesn't improve airflow much if any. it was designed to give the filter longer service intervals



Not according to actual field testing done by MCW in AU. He reported a noticeable gain when putting one on his stock 7900.


----------



## stihlboy (Nov 3, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Not according to actual field testing done by MCW in AU. He reported a noticeable gain when putting one on his stock 7900.



well it wasn't designed for that but if it works then i guess thats a bonus. i feel your engine can only flow so much air


----------



## 7sleeper (Nov 3, 2009)

Well blsneling I expect to see a sales jump for the 681 in the next few weeks. Because if you recomend it, that means a lot! That's great news for a small company like Solo!

I sure am happy with my 644 but the cash just ain't here for something bigger.

7


----------



## toddstreeservic (Nov 3, 2009)

7sleeper said:


> Well blsneling I expect to see a sales jump for the 681 in the next few weeks. Because if you recomend it, that means a lot! That's great news for a small company like Solo!
> 
> I sure am happy with my 644 but the cash just ain't here for something bigger.
> 
> 7



yeah, maybe you should talk to them about being sponsored.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 3, 2009)

toddstreeservic said:


> yeah, maybe you should talk to them about being sponsored.



I'm not sponsored per se, but Gregg has his ways of making it up to me.


----------



## joatmon (Nov 3, 2009)

toddstreeservic said:


> yeah, maybe you should talk to them about being sponsored.





blsnelling said:


> I'm not sponsored per se, but Gregg has his ways of making it up to me.



Brad,

So, am I to understand that this "review" has some "strings" attached to it?

ole joat


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 3, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Brad,
> 
> So, am I to understand that this "review" has some "strings" attached to it?
> 
> ole joat



I paid for this saw in full. No strings attached. Gregg has never asked that I make my reviews public, but has not objected either. He appreciates honest feedback.


----------



## FATGUY (Nov 3, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Brad,
> 
> So, am I to understand that this "review" has some "strings" attached to it?
> 
> ole joat



not cool


----------



## spacemule (Nov 3, 2009)

There's a special word for anyone who unquestionably believes the reviews on this site.


----------



## 1947wdx (Nov 3, 2009)

Must control urge to buy saw... :drool:

Seriously, I've been looking at those Solo's on Baileys for a while. Just no cash right now... 

Thanks for the review video and pictures...


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 3, 2009)

1947wdx said:


> Must control urge to buy saw... :drool:



Last I knew they had about 10 more in stock


----------



## FATGUY (Nov 3, 2009)

I just can't wait to run it and Andyshine's stock 7900 back to back, in that big oak


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 3, 2009)

spacemule said:


> There's a special word for anyone who unquestionably believes the reviews on this site.






Space that wasn't nice, funny as hell though,LOL


----------



## gink595 (Nov 3, 2009)

The Solo's are a nice saw, you'll definaltly get your monies worth. The clutch adjustment is in the case unlike the Dolmar... I personally like the case mounted tensioner. So Brad is it going to be a 7900 eater


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Nov 3, 2009)

Brad, how's the saw for torque compared to a stock 390xp?


----------



## MCW (Nov 3, 2009)

tdi-rick said:


> According to the Baileys site it won't fit the 681, but I suppose that doesn't mean it couldn't be made to ??



I worded my post wrong Rick. All accounts are that they won't fit and I sort of wrote it sounding like I meant the opposite 



stihlboy said:


> honestly that kit doesn't improve airflow much if any. it was designed to give the filter longer service intervals



It does improve performance which I believe is from increased airflow and I'm not the only one on this site to notice a performance improvemnet after fitting this kit.



blsnelling said:


> Not according to actual field testing done by MCW in AU. He reported a noticeable gain when putting one on his stock 7900.



Yep  Good kit. The Solo filter does look better than the stock 7900 though. This will be a good thread but no matter what you say Brad, you have really bought a Dolmar 7900 in my mind  If the 681 wasn't an option you'd have been in a real dilemma!


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 3, 2009)

MMFaller39 said:


> Brad, how's the saw for torque compared to a stock 390xp?



I haven't spend enough time behind either to accurately answer that question.



gink595 said:


> So Brad is it going to be a 7900 eater


That's the goal


----------



## sacfaller (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm confused, is that Solo a Dolmar or a totally different animal. Oh by the way it looks like an awesome saw.

Matt


----------



## redprospector (Nov 3, 2009)

tdi-rick said:


> I don't know Andy from Adam, but over the last eighteen months or so I've read him here and on RS he's been a straight shooter and appears to know what is good and quick, as one would that uses saws for work and racing.
> 
> Listen to him fella's, and this coming from a blue Dolmar owner.



Thank's for the vote of confidence. But don't get me wrong, the 7900 is a fine saw. As a matter of fact I just ordered 2 7900's this morning, full wrap's, and HD filter's. I love my 681 but this will make me have 4 7900's.

Andy


----------



## spacemule (Nov 3, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Space that wasn't nice, funny as hell though,LOL



What word were you thinking of?


----------



## brncreeper (Nov 3, 2009)

The ultimate two saw plan: 681 and 5100.
opcorn:


----------



## joatmon (Nov 3, 2009)

brncreeper said:


> The ultimate two saw plan: 681 and 5100.
> opcorn:



.. or ... the 346XP and the 390XP.


----------



## epicklein22 (Nov 3, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> not cool



What's wrong with asking what was up? Nothing but a legit question in my opinion.


----------



## gink595 (Nov 3, 2009)

mnbghuhgvczasdfghjkl;qwweedddmmbgssssssssk,zbbbb:jawdrop::greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw::agree2::monkey:nbbnbbbbbbbnhhjkgty666ttttttttggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


edit: My 4 year old boy really wanted to reply to a message so I figured what the hey it's only one of Brads threads...LOL Oh yeah he wants me to tel ya all about the Duke Boys... yeeeeeehawwww


----------



## FATGUY (Nov 3, 2009)

epicklein22 said:


> What's wrong with asking what was up? Nothing but a legit question in my opinion.



I find it insulting that he would suggest Brad was "bought".


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 3, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Brad,
> 
> So, am I to understand that this "review" has some "strings" attached to it?
> 
> ole joat



Honestly, I'm not sure where you was headed with that. Can you explain?


----------



## FATGUY (Nov 3, 2009)

gink595 said:


> mnbghuhgvczasdfghjkl;qwweedddmmbgssssssssk,zbbbb:jawdrop::greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw::agree2::monkey:nbbnbbbbbbbnhhjkgty666ttttttttggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
> 
> 
> edit: My 4 year old boy really wanted to reply to a message so I figured what the hey it's only one of Brads threads...LOL Oh yeah he wants me to tel ya all about the Duke Boys... yeeeeeehawwww



gotta love them pain killers bro.!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 3, 2009)

gink595 said:


> mnbghuhgvczasdfghjkl;qwweedddmmbgssssssssk,zbbbb:jawdrop::greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw::agree2::monkey:nbbnbbbbbbbnhhjkgty666ttttttttggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
> 
> 
> edit: My 4 year old boy really wanted to reply to a message so I figured what the hey it's only one of Brads threads...LOL Oh yeah he wants me to tel ya all about the Duke Boys... yeeeeeehawwww



Hey, Ginks son, I like your post. How's Daddy feeling? Is Mommy letting him play with the saws yet?


----------



## gink595 (Nov 3, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> gotta love them pain killers bro.!!!



Hahaha, I hope my posts didn't come out like that with all the pain meds I was on, but if they did you'll know why


----------



## gink595 (Nov 3, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Hey, Ginks son, I like your post. How's Daddy feeling? Is Mommy letting him play with the saws yet?



Daddy feels much better now I'm home in my own bed...sorta... Ya know I've been thinking about making a trip out to the barn to look at those saws I bought last Thursday and take some pics....Hmmm maybe I'll sneak out tonight and do that


----------



## FATGUY (Nov 3, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Hahaha, I hope my posts didn't come out like that with all the pain meds I was on, but if they did you'll know why



been there, don't envy you in the least.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 3, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Ya know I've been thinking about making a trip out to the barn to look at those saws I bought last Thursday and take some pics....Hmmm maybe I'll sneak out tonight and do that



You have my permission, as long as you promise not to do anything stupid, lol. It'll help keep you sane as you recover.


----------



## joatmon (Nov 3, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> You might say I finally succumbed to the Dolmar bug, except I did it with a twist. There are numberous improvements on the 681, plus, I just think it's a better looking saw, lol. I ordered it from Baileys, where it's been on backorder. It arrived this afternoon. I put fuel in it and it popped on the 2nd pull. No missing the pop on this thing. It fired right up and ran like a dream. I tweaked the L and LA a little but did not touch the H. I let it warm up and shut it off to cool. I later put a 28" bar and Stihl RSC chain on it, fired it back up, warmed it up, and hit WOT just long enough to get a quick reading, 12,800. A fair amount rich, just like I wanted it. I then loaded it up and headed down where I've been whittling away on those big dead Oak trees that I had the 3120 in. The saw only made one cut before the video starts. So you're seeing a brand new saw, straight out of the box, and running rich.
> 
> Some have commented on soft AV springs. I didn't feel that at all. Maybe they've stiffened them up. This is also the new model that has a decomp. Thank goodness it does. Compression is already *185 PSI *after this very first outing!



OK, Stihl was your darling .... then Husky .... Dolmar catches your fancy and we've seen several threads on that. Fair enough. Looks like Solo is now the thing. OK. Fine. Wonder why?



blsnelling said:


> The saw feels real good in the hands. I didn't notice vibes at all while I was cutting. But then again, I wasn't thinking about them either. I did *not *notice the soft feel many have commented on. I'm suspecting they've changed the springs. Funny you mention the oiler. I had it turned down for the quick tuning check I gave it and failed to turn it up before hitting the wood. The chain was rather dry but never got hot, lol. I think I'll really like this saw.



Feels good in the hands, eh? Springs are good.



blsnelling said:


> They are a little stronger than a 7900, but not by much. Andyshine77 has a 7900 that's bone stock. It's a newer one that should have all the updates. We will be running them for a comparison before I do anything to this one.



Oh ... and they're stronger than the 7900. And inexpensive too.



blsnelling said:


> *Nothing *but rave reviews from *all *of you guys. Which leads me to the question. Why do so few guys own them? $730 is not a bad price for a 81cc saw, especially when it runs like a 90cc saw.



Well, you know the drill. Availablilty .... dealer network ... parts .... proven in the field by pros .... dependability. Does it have 1 ring like the 7900? That would be nice to know.



toddstreeservic said:


> yeah, maybe you should talk to them about being sponsored.



Someone notices your newfound relationship and queries.



blsnelling said:


> I'm not sponsored per se, but Gregg has his ways of making it up to me.



OK, Bailey's doesn't sponsor you. But ... but .... Bailey's will "make it up to me". Wonder what .... and why. So, I ask the question that arouses and insults.



joatmon said:


> Brad,
> 
> So, am I to understand that this "review" has some "strings" attached to it?
> 
> ole joat



Brad answers. Actually edits the post quickly. Ah ... it's feedback. OK. Good deal. Case settled.



blsnelling said:


> I paid for this saw in full. No strings attached. Gregg has never asked that I make my reviews public, but has not objected either. He appreciates honest feedback.



Woops ... but ... now it's unsettled. Why?



blsnelling said:


> Honestly, I'm not sure where you was headed with that. Can you explain?



Brad, I simply followed the normal progression of this thread. The question begged to be asked.

I remain,

ole joat


----------



## brncreeper (Nov 3, 2009)

joatmon said:


> .. or ... the 346XP and the 390XP.


Yep.

Just wondering what the recommended bar lengths are for the 681, what with the larger bearings and all.

Looks like good package for the money. Did you get in on the free shipping for orders over $200?


----------



## rms61moparman (Nov 3, 2009)

joatmon said:


> The question begged to be asked.
> 
> I remain,
> 
> ole joat





Why???

What makes you think the question was begging to be asked?
The question never uttered a sound to me.

What makes you want to hold Brad to a higher standard than the rest of us have to meet?
LOTS of us, me included, have started threads bragging, or just telling our internet friends about our new saw purchase.
Several of us have posted "reviews" of our purchases, but I've never seen anyone else's motives and especially integrity, questioned because of a post or review..............except Brad.

Many of us have benefitted from the care packages that Gregg has sent Brad to disperse at the GTGs, is our integrity in question too?


Mike


----------



## Saw Dr. (Nov 3, 2009)

So is it ported yet?


----------



## superfire (Nov 3, 2009)

*wowzer*

well Doc if you say it is a good saw i would believe it. i aint to easily swayed to stray from stihl but this may temp me to go to the red blooded sawz i do like the videos of your saw collection.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 3, 2009)

brncreeper said:


> Yep.
> 
> Just wondering what the recommended bar lengths are for the 681, what with the larger bearings and all.
> 
> Looks like good package for the money. Did you get in on the free shipping for orders over $200?



This is right from Solos website.

_Excellent power to weight ratio – 80.7 cc engine delivers 6.4 hp at just 13.9 pounds! Designed for felling and bucking large timber. Easily handles a 36” guide bar. Heavy-duty magnesium alloy crankcase and side cover withstand the toughest use._

Yes, I got in on the free shipping. That wasn't the first time either


----------



## Saw Dr. (Nov 3, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Go ahead Joat. Go ahead and call me a liar. That's what you're implying. You and others like to question every thing I do for alterior reasons. I like to call it the Bully Syndrome. It's usually done by jealous and insecure individuals, that have nothing to offer themselves. It makes them feel better about themselves when they tear someone else down. If that shoe doesn't fit you, then quit putting it on!
> 
> Someone comes along and craps on nearly every thread I start. This time I guess it's your turn to be the troll. What gives? Just how difficult is it to figure out that I love chainsaws? Every color, every brand, every size. *It has NOTHING to do with Baileys*. Gregg gave me some parts for my 038 Magnum for doing some prototype reviews months ago. Since then I've gotten a few more P&C kits for reviewing and goodies to hand out at GTGs. That's it. You can make of it what ever you want. But you're doing nothing but stiring up trouble that simply has no substance what so ever.
> 
> ...



Even if you are helping him sell a few saws (not saying you are,) who cares? He's a site sponsor. Is it ported yet? Only took you a fw hours on the 4000.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 3, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> Even if you are helping him sell a few saws (not saying you are,) who cares? He's a site sponsor. Is it ported yet? Only took you a fw hours on the 4000.



I'm going to leave it stock until after I have a little fuel through it and have a chance to run it agains Andyshine77s stock 7900. That's one of the things I really want to see. Then I'll port it and see what I can do with it against his EHP7900. That's one mean running machine. If I can catch or pass that, I'll know I've got something.


----------



## spacemule (Nov 3, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Go ahead Joat. Go ahead and call me a liar. That's what you're implying.



I didn't get that at all. To ask about potential sources of bias has nothing to do with accusations of lying. Why so defensive about it? It was a legitimate question.


----------



## tjbier (Nov 3, 2009)

Wowzers is right..........

Anyway, that saw is nice, been tossing it up between it and the 7900. With that power to price you can't beat it!! 

Also, don't ever feel like you need to "defend you honor" because everyone here knows how much you put into this site!! You help alot of people here, and it is appreciated!!!!!!!!! :notrolls2:


----------



## spacemule (Nov 3, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Just how difficult is it to figure out that I love chainsaws? Every color, every brand, every size.



Does that not call into question your appraisal? I ask in good faith.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 3, 2009)

spacemule said:


> Does that not call into question your appraisal? I ask in good faith.



I have not given an appraisal on this saw. Check out the first post. I simply showed pics of the saw I received, a video of it cutting, and that I think I'll really like this saw. All the approvals have come from others that have much more experience with the saw than myself. I have all of 1/2 tank of fuel experience with it. You would think I had come in here saying this was the best saw of all times and that nothing compares. I have not done that.


----------



## buck futter (Nov 3, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by blsnelling View Post
Go ahead Joat. Go ahead and call me a liar. That's what you're implying.
I didn't get that at all. To ask about potential sources of bias has nothing to do with accusations of lying. Why so defensive about it? It was a legitimate question.




spacemule said:


> Does that not call into question your appraisal? I ask in good faith.




Frankly I wondered the same question. It is what it is, why did it strike such a nerve?


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Getting rowdy in here*

Brad I think what started Joat was your one post, this one:

"I'm not sponsored per se, but Gregg has his ways of making it up to me". 

Now if your taking goodies from Gregg and doing reviews on saws they sell surely you must see what Joat is referring to. It doesn't need to be so to give off the impression that it is.

I say clear the air and prove that ole Joat wrong. Surely there are some things about that 681 you don't like at first glance? I sure noticed something about it right away and I would never own it, tant no way, that thing is uglier than that gal I woke up with the next morning after boozing all nite,LOL


----------



## Tzed250 (Nov 3, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Brad I think what started Joat was your one post, this one:
> 
> "I'm not sponsored per se, but Gregg has his ways of making it up to me".
> 
> ...






I keep telling you Tom, Woodie ain't no gal!!!


.


----------



## 166 (Nov 3, 2009)

woodgrenade said:


> This is 166's solo 681 at spikes gtg. I know it has been modded, (don't know the specifics) and it was impressive. That log was Beech.
> 
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=1755760&postcount=305



The 681 in that video I sold today to a local logger that has been wanting a modded 7900 or 681 for the last year. I was willing to sell the 681 before my modded 7900's though.


I knew about Brad getting a 681 for the last couple weeks. He priced one from me but I couldn't touch baileys pricing on the 681 especially after the free shipping. But Bailey's is probably selling more 681's than all the US dealers combined.

Steve


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 3, 2009)

spacemule said:


> I didn't get that at all. To ask about potential sources of bias has nothing to do with accusations of lying. Why so defensive about it? It was a legitimate question.





spacemule said:


> Does that not call into question your appraisal? I ask in good faith.





buck futter said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by blsnelling View Post
> Go ahead Joat. Go ahead and call me a liar. That's what you're implying.
> I didn't get that at all. To ask about potential sources of bias has nothing to do with accusations of lying. Why so defensive about it? It was a legitimate question.
> ...





THALL10326 said:


> Brad I think what started Joat was your one post, this one:
> 
> "I'm not sponsored per se, but Gregg has his ways of making it up to me".
> 
> ...



You guys are right. I over reacted and ask for Joats forgiveness. I'll answer the question straight up. There is no formal relationship between me and Baileys. I've reviewed numerous products for them and they've been mine to keep, stuff like P&Cs and mufflers, etc. I consider that an honor and try to pay that back with fair reviews. Gregg's always been kind to send lots of good stuff for GTGs. Everyone benefits from that. This 681 is just another saw that catches my attention. I was impressed with the 7900 I modded for MCW. The 681 is supposed to be even better so I had to try one, see what I could do with it.

I know I'll probably catch a little flack from deleting my post, but that's OK. You guys were right, and it was out of line. I simply over reacted due to a few other situations in the last week or two.


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 3, 2009)

Tzed250 said:


> I keep telling you Tom, Woodie ain't no gal!!!
> 
> 
> .



LOL, where is ole Woodie, the low life quit posting for a spell, I miss fussing with him, he's alot of fun even if he is a J-red man, grrrrrrrr..


----------



## woodgrenade (Nov 3, 2009)

Are you guys kidding me? Look how much effort Joat put into post 82. He went through every one of Brad's replies, and then commented on each. You can't tell me Joat didn't have a specific motive in mind when he posted. It is all the same stuff over and over again. Brad shares info/video/pics all the time and there is always someone that wants to make themselves look better by trying to discredit him. Don't tell me any different, it that wasn't your intention you wouldn't have posted.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 3, 2009)

166 said:


> I knew about Brad getting a 681 for the last couple weeks. He priced one from me but I couldn't touch baileys pricing on the 681 especially after the free shipping. But Bailey's is probably selling more 681's than all the US dealers combined.
> 
> Steve



I enjoy dealing with you guys as well. You've always been more than fair with me.


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 3, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> You guys are right. I over reacted and ask for Joats forgiveness. I'll answer the question straight up. There is no formal relationship between me and Baileys. I've reviewed numerous products for them and they've been mine to keep. I consider than an honor and try to pay that back with fair reviews. Gregg's always been kind to send lots of good stuff for GTGs. Everyone benefits from that.
> 
> I know I'll probably catch a little flack from deleting my post, but that's OK. You guys were right, and it was out of line. I simply over reacted due to a few other situations in the last week or two.



Tant no biggie Brad. That one post gave off an impression of the ole "I'll scratch your back, you scratch mine". 

Now tell me your opinion on the color scheme on that saw? Someone at Solo should get a foot in his butt for that, all the older red ones look pretty good. Be as it may when it comes to sales looks do matter. I hate the grey cover on my 346 with a passion, its ugly. Thank goodness Stihl makes a beautiful chainsaw, yup I said it and by Joe its the truth, oh well...


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 3, 2009)

woodgrenade said:


> Are you guys kidding me? Look how much effort Joat put into post 82. He went through every one of Brad's replies, and then commented on each. You can't tell me Joat didn't have a specific motive in mind when he posted. It is all the same stuff over and over again. Brad shares info/video/pics all the time and there is always someone that wants to make themselves look better by trying to discredit him. Don't tell me any different, it that wasn't your intention you wouldn't have posted.



Could be. I don't know. I just don't want to go around like a cry baby everytime someone steps on my toes.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 3, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Tant no biggie Brad. That one post gave off an impression of the ole "I'll scratch your back, you scratch mine".
> 
> Now tell me your opinion on the color scheme on that saw? Someone at Solo should get a foot in his butt for that, all the older red ones look pretty good. Be as it may when it comes to sales looks do matter. I hate the grey cover on my 346 with a passion, its ugly. Thank goodness Stihl makes a beautiful chainsaw, yup I said it and by Joe its the truth, oh well...



Actually, I love the color scheme. I think this is a way better looking saw than the 7900 and that much more again than the 7901. I'm with you though on the 346. Mine now wears an orange cover. No, you can't hardly go wrong with the good old orange and white! Yeah, that's kind of fickle worrying about the colors of your saw. But that's OK. I'm just a superficial kind of person like that, lol


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 3, 2009)

rms61moparman said:


> Is that a primer bulb on there...................like on a girls saw?????LOL



My saw's got bigger nuts than your saw:greenchainsaw:







You sissie 7900 has little nuts like those all orange saws!



For those that asked about the chain tensioner, it is in the case.


----------



## 166 (Nov 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> My saw's got bigger nuts than your saw:greenchainsaw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The one I sold today I had to take those odd sized nuts off and install the 13mm style. The other thing that bugs me about this saw is the T25 Torx screws. Everybody has (Dolmar & Stihl has for a long time) or is starting to switch to these.

Steve


----------



## parrisw (Nov 4, 2009)

99% of the people here enjoy your threads Brad, I'm one of them. Do yourself a favor and ignore the few pot stirrers, you know the ones, the ones that don't contribute anything but garbage. 

Even if Brad's back is getting scratched, who cares? I sure as hell don't, I say good on him, if he gets a few rewards for the hard work he does.


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Actually, I love the color scheme. I think this is a way better looking saw than the 7900 and that much more again than the 7901. I'm with you though on the 346. Mine now wears an orange cover. No, you can't hardly go wrong with the good old orange and white! Yeah, that's kind of fickle worrying about the colors of your saw. But that's OK. I'm just a superficial kind of person like that, lol



Well you and me will agree to disagree on the colors. I think the 7900 is much better looking but I'm into sales, I know how people think when they are looking. I could sit that 681 between a 441 and 460 and it would sit there forever collecting dust no matter how good it is. Looks pay a much bigger roll than most realize. Course now I know us saw buffs could care less but the companies should. Not enuff of us saw buffs out there to support a saw company. Get me the Solo man on the phone, dayumm his hide, he should know better, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,LOL


----------



## redprospector (Nov 4, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> I say clear the air and prove that ole Joat wrong. Surely there are some things about that 681 you don't like at first glance? I sure noticed something about it right away and I would never own it, tant no way, that thing is uglier than that gal I woke up with the next morning after boozing all nite,LOL



Thall,
Are you entering a beauty contest, or cuttin' wood?  

Andy


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 4, 2009)

redprospector said:


> Thall,
> Are you entering a beauty contest, or cuttin' wood?
> 
> Andy



I'm selling baby, that thing reminds me of the ole wood grain station wagons, don't see em anymore do ya, get me the Solo man on the phone,LOL

The vid showed its a good runner for sure. I don't think a 7900 will outcut that saw but I bet the 7900 will outsell it 100 to 1..


----------



## redprospector (Nov 4, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> I'm selling baby, that thing reminds me of the ole wood grain station wagons, don't see em anymore do ya, get me the Solo man on the phone,LOL
> 
> The vid showed its a good runner for sure. I don't think a 7900 will outcut that saw but I bet the 7900 will outsell it 100 to 1..



Hahaha. You've got a point there. I've been selling a few used saw's lately, and they've all been Stihl, and Husky's. I'll just keep runnin' the ugly ones if the purdy ones are what sells. I can't afford to run a pretty saw. 
Oh, and by the way. My mom still has one of those wood grain station wagons.

Andy


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 4, 2009)

redprospector said:


> Hahaha. You've got a point there. I've been selling a few used saw's lately, and they've all been Stihl, and Husky's. I'll just keep runnin' the ugly ones if the purdy ones are what sells. I can't afford to run a pretty saw.
> Oh, and by the way. My mom still has one of those wood grain station wagons.
> 
> Andy



I'm inspired by people who still drive the old cars daily. There's a woman here who drives a '65 Falcon and a guy who drives a '66 Ambassador wagon- both original owners. Seeing them gives me the feeling that everything will be ok.


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 4, 2009)

I dont care for the swiss cheese dogs.....what's the point??


----------



## bcorradi (Nov 4, 2009)

I still really have a fondness for 038 mags, are those like wooden station wagons?


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 4, 2009)

bcorradi said:


> I still really have a fondness for 038 mags, are those like wooden station wagons?



I sometimes find myself day dreaming about driving a wooden station wagon around with an 038 mag in the back? Does that mean im weird??


----------



## bcorradi (Nov 4, 2009)

lol no you are on the same page as me


----------



## bcorradi (Nov 4, 2009)

Hmmmmm....interesting thread the guy that promotes hair goo is the guy emphasizing style and looks to sales figures.


----------



## mountainlake (Nov 4, 2009)

wigglesworth said:


> I dont care for the swiss cheese dogs.....what's the point??



Less weight. Steve


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 4, 2009)

mountainlake said:


> Less weight



My wife say's i need to be workin on that.....


----------



## MCW (Nov 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I was impressed with the 7900 I modded for MCW.



Not as impressed as I am Brad!

But seriously though, I know I live 1000's of miles away in a different country but nothing I have seen on AS has made me think you deserve the flak you get.
It seems that everytime you start a thread lately someone has to come in and attack or question you when I don't feel it is deserved (maybe you break into their sheds after hours and steal all their saws?).

I have started quite a few threads involving 7900's as I believe they are an excellent saw and as good as any other pro saw on the market. Maybe because I have said you did excellent work with top class, friendly service I should also be accused of "you scratch my back, I'll scratch yours". After all, you've been giving me "kickbacks" by not putting any mark up on some of the gear you've sent me that I've asked you to order.

If kickbacks are the way things work then I want something from Dolmar for giving the Dolmar HD filter setup a good plug!!! Not...
I do it because I like chainsaws just like you.


----------



## joatmon (Nov 4, 2009)

rms61moparman said:


> Why???
> 
> What makes you think the question was begging to be asked?
> The question never uttered a sound to me.
> ...



Mike,

To answer your question, I believe the question gave Brad the chance to explain the circumstances of his relationship with Bailey's. It appeared to me that Brad called the matter into question and left himself in an awkward position. It was a simple question. A simple answer would have put the matter to rest.

I'll state again that I have no problem with Brad or Bailey's. I'm a customer of both.

Now, I've never called you or any GTG care package recipients integrity into question based on receiving a care package.

I will remind you that most members want to know any dealer affiliation a poster has when reading a review or commentary on products in which they have an affiliation, or, for that matter, the reviews and commentary on a competing product. So, it appears to me, based on AS historical evidence, that we do place a higher burden of disclosure on those that have an affiliation with the product discussed on these boards.

Peace,

ole joat


----------



## RNeurath (Nov 4, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> I'm selling baby, that thing reminds me of the ole wood grain station wagons, don't see em anymore do ya, get me the Solo man on the phone,LOL
> 
> The vid showed its a good runner for sure. I don't think a 7900 will outcut that saw but I bet the 7900 will outsell it 100 to 1..



While I believe Brad is giving a honest and unbiased evaluation,saying the 681 is a better looking saw than the 7900 is bound to raise some red flags.
Ron.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 4, 2009)

RNeurath said:


> While I believe Brad is giving a honest and unbiased evaluation,saying the 681 is a better looking saw than the 7900 is bound to raise some red flags.
> Ron.



You mean *red saws*:greenchainsaw: Here's one to red saws


----------



## joatmon (Nov 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> You guys are right. I over reacted and ask for Joats forgiveness. I'll answer the question straight up. There is no formal relationship between me and Baileys. I've reviewed numerous products for them and they've been mine to keep, stuff like P&Cs and mufflers, etc. I consider that an honor and try to pay that back with fair reviews. Gregg's always been kind to send lots of good stuff for GTGs. Everyone benefits from that. This 681 is just another saw that catches my attention. I was impressed with the 7900 I modded for MCW. The 681 is supposed to be even better so I had to try one, see what I could do with it.
> 
> I know I'll probably catch a little flack from deleting my post, but that's OK. You guys were right, and it was out of line. I simply over reacted due to a few other situations in the last week or two.



Brad,

Accepted and matter settled. 

Now, back to your regular scheduled programming,

ole joat


----------



## joatmon (Nov 4, 2009)

woodgrenade said:


> Are you guys kidding me? Look how much effort Joat put into post 82. He went through every one of Brad's replies, and then commented on each. You can't tell me Joat didn't have a specific motive in mind when he posted. It is all the same stuff over and over again. Brad shares info/video/pics all the time and there is always someone that wants to make themselves look better by trying to discredit him. Don't tell me any different, it that wasn't your intention you wouldn't have posted.



WG,

I put the effort into post #82 based on the following:

1) I asked a simple, direct question in post #55.

2) Brad called my resoning for post #55 into question in post #75.

3) I responded to post #75 by detailing my reasoning for post #55 in post #82.

I do not hold you view that I tried to discredit Bard. I simply gave him an opportunity to clear up any confusion regarding affiliations and alliances.

I'd still like to know if the Solo 681 has 1 or 2 piston ring(s).

Thanks for recognizing the effort put forth,

ole joat


----------



## joatmon (Nov 4, 2009)

parrisw said:


> 99% of the people here enjoy your threads Brad, I'm one of them. Do yourself a favor and ignore the few pot stirrers, you know the ones, the ones that don't contribute anything but garbage.
> 
> Even if Brad's back is getting scratched, who cares? I sure as hell don't, I say good on him, if he gets a few rewards for the hard work he does.



Parris,

I too enjoy Brad's threads. If asking someone to explain the statement:



blsnelling said:


> I'm not sponsored per se, but Gregg has his ways of making it up to me.



is not appropriate for a review on a product sold by Gregg, than I guess the reviews and opinions on this board is of little matter.

I know that a review and opinion matters more to me when I know something about the author.

Perhaps, not so much with you, eh?

ole joat


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 4, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Accepted and matter settled.


I'm glad I backed up last night.



joatmon said:


> I'd still like to know if the Solo 681 has 1 or 2 piston ring(s).


I'll be sure to mention that when I do tear into it.



joatmon said:


> is not appropriate for a review on a product sold by Gregg, than I guess the reviews and opinions on this board is of little matter.


Not sure I'm following you again, lol.


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 4, 2009)

bcorradi said:


> Hmmmmm....interesting thread the guy that promotes hair goo is the guy emphasizing style and looks to sales figures.



Ewwwwwwwwww listen at you, why you must prefer the dry look,hehe


----------



## toddstreeservic (Nov 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> You guys are right. I over reacted and ask for Joats forgiveness. I'll answer the question straight up. There is no formal relationship between me and Baileys. I've reviewed numerous products for them and they've been mine to keep, stuff like P&Cs and mufflers, etc. I consider that an honor and try to pay that back with fair reviews. Gregg's always been kind to send lots of good stuff for GTGs. Everyone benefits from that. This 681 is just another saw that catches my attention. I was impressed with the 7900 I modded for MCW. The 681 is supposed to be even better so I had to try one, see what I could do with it.
> 
> I know I'll probably catch a little flack from deleting my post, but that's OK. You guys were right, and it was out of line. I simply over reacted due to a few other situations in the last week or two.



Sorry if I was the cause of all the ruckus my origional comment was meant to be tongue in cheek so to speak. Even if Brad got that saw for free there aint no denying the video, that is a sweet saw! I would like like to see a head to head w/ a 7900 though.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 4, 2009)

toddstreeservic said:


> I would like like to see a head to head w/ a 7900 though.



You will


----------



## parrisw (Nov 4, 2009)

bcorradi said:


> Hmmmmm....interesting thread the guy that promotes hair goo is the guy emphasizing style and looks to sales figures.



ha ha ha LOL, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 4, 2009)

parrisw said:


> ha ha ha LOL, I was thinking the same thing.



Uhhh Parris did Joat answer your question, I noticed your running away from it like a chicken from a fox, hehehehe


----------



## whitedogone (Nov 4, 2009)

People really should just get off there computer (including myself) and spend more time with humans and less time commenting on stuff that is quite unimportant. In addition one should not type what one would say to ones face.


----------



## bitzer (Nov 4, 2009)

I have been wondering about those bigger Solos for some time now. As I posted on the first page, I've been eyeing them up for the past few months in the Bailey's catalogs and did some research on the numbers. I was actually going to post a thread asking about if anyone has used them. Brad puts himself out there on this site and shares a lot of great info for everyone. I have benefited greatly from it. I even joked in one thread telling him hes gonna have to start billing us for this great stuff. I wish I had the time and resources because I would do the same, but I don't and I applaud Brad for doing it! He puts himself out there, but just like many others that do, critisim follows. It is much easier to destroy than create. I'm not saying hes saving the world, but he sticks his neck out and that takes guts! I know the matter is over now, but as far as any affiliations, who cares! That saw rips and I'm glad someone was able to put it out there. I'm not crazy about the color scheme, but that doesn't make the saw for me. It rips and I can't wait to see it ported! Keep up the good work Brad! Its very cool what you do!


----------



## constantine (Nov 4, 2009)

*For what it's worth.*

I just spent the last 15 minutes reading through this thread, because some weeks back I had asked about the Solo (saw it on Bailey's website). What disappointed me was that more than 50% of the posts were related to Brad's objectivity (or alleged lack thereof) in describing his initial impression of the 681. IMHO, there was too much time spent on comments
regarding "sponsorship" and other motivation, and not enough time talking about the details of the saw. OK, so I'm new here, and I come to this site for information from people who have more experience than I in specific areas. For me, seeing the video was enough. I'm ordering a 681 from Bailey's, 'cause at $730 it sure looks like a lot of value for the money. It's usually true that end users who know what they're doing with any product usually receive special consideration for suppliers of said product - that's a fact of life. Brad said he paid for the saw himself, and I believe him. Rather than comment on his honesty, I'll be looking for some comments on how the saw holds up once he puts some hours on it. Will the crankcase develop leaks? How does the air filter hold up, etc.? What kind of muffler mod works best? This is the value that the "frequent users" bring to AS. Sure, we all like to joke around, but questioning somebody's honesty in public is not the best way to go. If anybody has a valid question, they should PM it. I think that most of us spend our valuable time in front of a tube on AS because we want to learn and share info on saws, wood stoves, climbing equipment & techniques, etc. That's what makes us professional, keeps us safe, etc. I figure that it's best to talk about honesty and character with my kids, because I don't have any business talking to anybody else about those things. Just my $0.02.


----------



## Grande Dog (Nov 4, 2009)

Howdy,
The 681 stock set up is single ring. 
Since we've been mentioned in this thread I thought it appropriate to respond. As far as the saw goes, that was on Brad's dime. The only thing he asked me about is if I had a used or returned one. I didn't have anything like that. I'm pretty sure the reason he bought it from us was bottom line. With our current price and no shipping, I think we've got the price to beat. The only thing that I can think of that is behind the scenes between us and Brad is with new product. I've never tried to influence what he says but, I have asked to wait until I had the tested product on the shelf to try and prevent back orders. Everything I've ever sent to him was at no cost (samples & proto-types) to us. This includes the care packages for the GTG's. The only compensation Brad gets for time, and energy is that he keeps the product we send him unless I need to get it back to the manufacturer for inspection. When this does happen, I'll try to square up with him however I can. I hope this gets rid of the illusion of smoke and mirrors in our relationship. 
Regards
Gregg


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 4, 2009)

constantine said:


> i just spent the last 15 minutes reading through this thread, because some weeks back i had asked about the solo (saw it on bailey's website). What disappointed me was that more than 50% of the posts were related to brad's objectivity (or alleged lack thereof) in describing his initial impression of the 681. Imho, there was too much time spent on comments
> regarding "sponsorship" and other motivation, and not enough time talking about the details of the saw. Ok, so i'm new here, and i come to this site for information from people who have more experience than i in specific areas. For me, seeing the video was enough. I'm ordering a 681 from bailey's, 'cause at $730 it sure looks like a lot of value for the money. It's usually true that end users who know what they're doing with any product usually receive special consideration for suppliers of said product - that's a fact of life. Brad said he paid for the saw himself, and i believe him. Rather than comment on his honesty, i'll be looking for some comments on how the saw holds up once he puts some hours on it. Will the crankcase develop leaks? How does the air filter hold up, etc.? What kind of muffler mod works best? This is the value that the "frequent users" bring to as. Sure, we all like to joke around, but questioning somebody's honesty in public is not the best way to go. If anybody has a valid question, they should pm it. I think that most of us spend our valuable time in front of a tube on as because we want to learn and share info on saws, wood stoves, climbing equipment & techniques, etc. That's what makes us professional, keeps us safe, etc. I figure that it's best to talk about honesty and character with my kids, because i don't have any business talking to anybody else about those things. Just my $0.02.



*great post!!!!!*


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 4, 2009)

grande dog said:


> howdy,
> the 681 stock set up is single ring.
> Since we've been mentioned in this thread i thought it appropriate to respond. As far as the saw goes, that was on brad's dime. The only thing he asked me about is if i had a used or returned one. I didn't have anything like that. I'm pretty sure the reason he bought it from us was bottom line. With our current price and no shipping, i think we've got the price to beat. The only thing that i can think of that is behind the scenes between us and brad is with new product. I've never tried to influence what he says but, i have asked to wait until i had the tested product on the shelf to try and prevent back orders. Everything i've ever sent to him was at no cost (samples & proto-types) to us. This includes the care packages for the gtg's. The only compensation brad gets for time, and energy is that he keeps the product we send him unless i need to get it back to the manufacturer for inspection. When this does happen, i'll try to square up with him however i can. I hope this gets rid of the illusion of smoke and mirrors in our relationship.
> Regards
> gregg



*another great post!!!*


----------



## toddstreeservic (Nov 4, 2009)

whitedogone said:


> People really should just get off there computer (including myself) and spend more time with humans and less time commenting on stuff that is quite unimportant. In addition one should not type what one would say to ones face.



I think that you forgot a word in there maybe? 

nice quote in your signature BTW!


----------



## Tzed250 (Nov 4, 2009)

.

Too much bellyaching...


.


----------



## toddstreeservic (Nov 4, 2009)

Tzed250 said:


> .
> 
> To much bellyaching...
> 
> ...



but its keeping brad's solo advertisement on the front page...:monkey:


----------



## Maldeney (Nov 4, 2009)

gink595 said:


> mnbghuhgvczasdfghjkl;qwweedddmmbgssssssssk,zbbbb:jawdrop::greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw::agree2::monkey:nbbnbbbbbbbnhhjkgty666ttttttttggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
> 
> 
> edit: My 4 year old boy really wanted to reply to a message so I figured what the hey it's only one of Brads threads...LOL Oh yeah he wants me to tel ya all about the Duke Boys... yeeeeeehawwww



Adda Boy Max! Just like daddy!


----------



## woodgrenade (Nov 4, 2009)

joatmon said:


> WG,
> 
> I put the effort into post #82 based on the following:
> 
> ...




No problem. The internet, emails, and posts take out the whole human element. Without communicating with someone in person words can be easily misinterpreted. I was mistaken.


----------



## Maldeney (Nov 4, 2009)

:agree2:


woodgrenade said:


> No problem. The internet, emails, and posts take out the whole human element. Without communicating with someone in person words can be easily misinterpreted. I was mistaken.


----------



## joatmon (Nov 4, 2009)

woodgrenade said:


> No problem. The internet, emails, and posts take out the whole human element. Without communicating with someone in person words can be easily misinterpreted. I was mistaken.



WG,

No problem. 

ole joat


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 4, 2009)

whitedogone said:


> People really should just get off there computer (including myself) and spend more time with humans and less time commenting on stuff that is quite unimportant. In addition one should not type what one would say to ones face.



Instead of "Currently Active Users:" at the bottom of the page, it should say: "Inmates in custody:".


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 4, 2009)

Jacob J. said:


> Instead of "Currently Active Users:" at the bottom of the page, it should say: "Inmates in custody:".



Or Children At Play


----------



## nmurph (Nov 4, 2009)

"with a note that the medicince cart will be around at 5."


----------



## cpr (Nov 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Compression is already *185 PSI *after this very first outing!
> 
> 
> GULP!


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 4, 2009)

cpr said:


> blsnelling said:
> 
> 
> > Compression is already *185 PSI *after this very first outing!
> ...


----------



## cpr (Nov 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> My saw's got bigger nuts than your saw:greenchainsaw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe, but the pink rag calls into question those nuts.


----------



## stihlboy (Nov 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Or Children At Play



na this sign was made for snelling threads


----------



## tdi-rick (Nov 4, 2009)

Here's the DLG-KWF tests that I posted on the other thread currently running (7900 vs 390).

Interestingly they found the Dolmar PS7900 had equal power, and more torque than the 681. Admittedly the 7900 test pre-dates the 681 test by six years. ('02 vs '08)

It looks like they are so close on paper it'll be typical mass production variations that determine if one saw is quicker than another.

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=113830&d=1257312398
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=113835&d=1257323922


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 4, 2009)

tdi-rick said:


> Here's the DLG-KWF tests that I posted on the other thread currently running (7900 vs 390).
> 
> Interestingly they found the Dolmar PS7900 had equal power, and more torque than the 681. Admittedly the 7900 test pre-dates the 681 test by six years. ('02 vs '08)
> 
> ...



Interesting. In real world application, I've read that the 681 always comes out by a slim margin.


----------



## Tzed250 (Nov 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Interesting. In real world application, I've read that the 681 always comes out by a slim margin.



Mail-orderability of the the Solo is a plus. Hopefully parts will be as easy to get. 

This is the largest display of Dolmar product I have ever seen.








There is a 5100 and 7900 in there though.


.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 4, 2009)

Tzed250 said:


> Mail-orderability of the the Solo is a plus. Hopefully parts will be as easy to get.
> 
> This is the largest display of Dolmar product I have ever seen.
> 
> ...



The only local Dolmar dealer I know of is a hardware store. They have a 350 and a 460


----------



## Tzed250 (Nov 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> The only local Dolmar dealer I know of is a hardware store. They have a 350 and a 460



The dealer network is holding them back.


.


----------



## toddstreeservic (Nov 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Interesting. In real world application, I've read that the 681 always comes out by a slim margin.



Interesting. You have read that have ya? How about some real world testing? With video.


----------



## MCW (Nov 4, 2009)

toddstreeservic said:


> Interesting. You have read that have ya? How about some real world testing? With video.





I've read the same thing as Brad from people that own both saws, even if it's just the inboard adjuster that makes them nicer to use in the real world.
If people only quoted things they've done and recorded in real life it would generally be a very short list...

Unless you're a po*n star...


----------



## Tzed250 (Nov 4, 2009)

MCW said:


> I've read the same thing as Brad from people that own both saws, even if it's just the inboard adjuster that makes them nicer to use in the real world.
> If people only quoted things they've done and recorded in real life it would generally be a very short list...
> 
> Unless you're a po*n star...



I'm not a po*n star, but I did stay in a Holiday Inn Express last night...


.


----------



## MCW (Nov 4, 2009)

Tzed250 said:


> I'm not a po*n star, but I did stay in a Holiday Inn Express last night...
> 
> 
> .



That'll do


----------



## B_Turner (Nov 4, 2009)

I think the dogs look too small to suit me.

But the real question in my mind is does the 681 clear noodles as well as the 7900?


----------



## rms61moparman (Nov 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> My saw's got bigger nuts than your saw:greenchainsaw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





It does appear that your saw has bigger nuts than my saw.
My saws nuts have been doing their job very nicely and they don't need to be any bigger.

The greatest advantage the 7900 has to me over your SoLow is that 6 miles from my house I have a full service dealer with over $100,000.00 worth of product, parts and accessories, who will open his store for me at midnight or on Sundays and holidays if the need arises.

A dealer who will give you his home phone number and tell you "Don't hesitate to call me any time day or night" is worth more to me than the saw!


Mike


----------



## gink595 (Nov 4, 2009)

Tzed250 said:


> I'm not a po*n star, but I did stay in a Holiday Inn Express last night...
> 
> 
> .



I'm not a p*rn star either but I've performed like one in a Holiday Express a couple time


----------



## MCW (Nov 4, 2009)

gink595 said:


> I'm not a p*rn star either but I've performed like one in a Holiday Express a couple time



But do you have video to prove it? If not it never happened. 
If it did, however, I don't want to see the vid (but PM your address and I'll send bulk beer)


----------



## Kemper (Nov 4, 2009)

I really think your wasting your time if your gonna run the 681 against the 7900, can't be that much difference between the 2, their basicaly the same damm saw and from the same mold.


----------



## whitedogone (Nov 4, 2009)

toddstreeservic said:


> I think that you forgot a word in there maybe?
> 
> nice quote in your signature BTW!



What word would that be?


----------



## toddstreeservic (Nov 4, 2009)

whitedogone said:


> People really should just get off there computer (including myself) and spend more time with humans and less time commenting on stuff that is quite unimportant. In addition one should not type what one would <KNOT> say to ones face.



I think that you want another knot in there?


----------



## buck futter (Nov 4, 2009)

What did you end up with for squish?

I would love a 681, but I have a dilemma.

I have a 5100 which is clearly the better saw vs. the 651 for a small saw of the two saw plan. So the 7900 would be the better match from an aesthetics stand point and with the BB option there is a little more snuff to be had if you should want to hotrod. 

The first time I ran a 7900 was in the GOL training. It was also the first time I ever ran square ground work chain:jawdrop:. I was very nervous because I was anticipating some nasty kickback on the bore cut with that monster. 

It was an odd chain set up but it seemed to work. 16" bar 8pin rim, Semi skip square ground. Silky smooth, and man was it clearing some long chips. 

It seemed to be the hot ticket for felling eastern hardwood. I think I would want a 20" at least half the time, more so for bucking convenience.

Any way 

we need more pics for the thread......


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 4, 2009)

Even though it's only had 1/2 tank of fuel run through it, the 681 is 7-10% faster than a newish 7900. VIDEO. The harder you lean on it, the faster it cuts. It has torque to spare, even running an 8-pin rim in Ash.

Squish was hard to measure without taking the shroud off. But it looks to be about .025".


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Nov 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Even though it's only had 1/2 tank of fuel run through it, the 681 is 7-10% faster than a newish 7900. VIDEO. The harder you lean on it, the faster it cuts. It has torque to spare, even running an 8-pin rim in Ash.



Hence the 1 mm longer stroke.


----------



## parrisw (Nov 4, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Uhhh Parris did Joat answer your question, I noticed your running away from it like a chicken from a fox, hehehehe



HUU?? ya, I didn't feel it needed a response. I don't run from nothing especially from some old wore out guys like yourselves.


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 4, 2009)

parrisw said:


> HUU?? ya, I didn't feel it needed a response. I don't run from nothing especially from some old wore out guys like yourselves.



Well I just found it odd he broke it off in your rump and you didn't reply back, course you was more interested in doo glue,LOLOLOL


----------



## parrisw (Nov 4, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Well I just found it odd he broke it off in your rump and you didn't reply back, course you was more interested in doo glue,LOLOLOL



He didn't break nothing off in my rump. Unless you and I are thinking of some other response? Only thing I remember is him saying he likes Brads threads too? Not sure how that means he broke it off in my rump. Now I wouldn't dought for one second that he has broken off his rocket in your rump, you rump ranger!!


----------



## spacemule (Nov 4, 2009)

Frenchy just decided to sling poo at someone other than myself for a change.


----------



## parrisw (Nov 4, 2009)

spacemule said:


> Frenchy just decided to sling poo at someone other than myself for a change.



Who's frenchy? ME? And I wasn't slinging poo at anybody actually. Just cause your a monkey and throw your feces at people, doesn't me we all do.


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 4, 2009)

parrisw said:


> He didn't break nothing off in my rump. Unless you and I are thinking of some other response? Only thing I remember is him saying he likes Brads threads too? Not sure how that means he broke it off in my rump. Now I wouldn't dought for one second that he has broken off his rocket in your rump, you rump ranger!!



You asked him what differance does it make, he told you deeply,LOL


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 4, 2009)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Hence the 1 mm longer stroke.



Yup the 1mm makes the 681 80.7cc the 7900 is 78.5cc


----------



## parrisw (Nov 4, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> You asked him what differance does it make, he told you deeply,LOL



I didn't directly ask him anything actually.


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 4, 2009)

parrisw said:


> I didn't directly ask him anything actually.



True but he answered you directly. Maybe you missed it. I'll bring it closer so you'll know which one I'm referring to.


Originally Posted by parrisw 
99% of the people here enjoy your threads Brad, I'm one of them. Do yourself a favor and ignore the few pot stirrers, you know the ones, the ones that don't contribute anything but garbage. 

Even if Brad's back is getting scratched, who cares? I sure as hell don't, I say good on him, if he gets a few rewards for the hard work he does. 

Parris,

I too enjoy Brad's threads. If asking someone to explain the statement:


Quote:
Originally Posted by blsnelling 
I'm not sponsored per se, but Gregg has his ways of making it up to me. 

is not appropriate for a review on a product sold by Gregg, than I guess the reviews and opinions on this board is of little matter.

I know that a review and opinion matters more to me when I know something about the author.

Perhaps, not so much with you, eh?

ole joat


----------



## parrisw (Nov 4, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> True but he answered you directly. Maybe you missed it. I'll bring it closer so you'll know which one I'm referring to.
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by parrisw
> ...



Ya, I must of missed it then, easy to do when a thread goes crazy like this.


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 4, 2009)

parrisw said:


> Ya, I must of missed it then, easy to do when a thread goes crazy like this.



Okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk..


----------



## parrisw (Nov 4, 2009)

That is the reply I saw????? I fail to see how he broke it off in me.


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 5, 2009)

parrisw said:


> That is the reply I saw????? I fail to see how he broke it off in me.



Really, okkkkkk.


----------



## parrisw (Nov 5, 2009)

Ooooooooooooooooooookkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 5, 2009)

You guys sure did a good job stinking up Brad's thread...


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 5, 2009)

parrisw said:


> Ooooooooooooooooooookkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk



:dunno::dunno::dunno:,okkk, you don't see it,LOLOL


----------



## Hddnis (Nov 5, 2009)

I saw this thread when it was on the first page and then I come back to this.

Feels liked I stepped into a second grade classroom.:greenchainsaw:

Anyway, Brad, thanks for the video and progressing review. I saw, and see, no reason to question your honesty, or motives, or the substance of what you write about saws.

Thanks to Baileys for being a stand up company and a sponsor here on this site. It is great that they make product available to be tested and get feedback during developement. 



Mr. HE


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 5, 2009)

I thought I'd comment on the air filter in this thread. The 681 filter has a LOT more area than the standard 7900 filter. It comes with both a felt and nylon mesh filter. I made timed cuts with both. It wasn't any faster with the nylon filter, and it definately does not filter as well. There were significant fines in the oily layer in the elbow the filter affixes to. I will be using the felt filter exclusively. But that doesn't bother me at all since it doesn't hurt performance.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 5, 2009)

You know I've never tested the filters restriction. I guess the best way to do that would be to set the saw rich than pull the filter at WOT and see if it leans out.


----------



## tdi-rick (Nov 6, 2009)

Andyshine77 said:


> You know I've never tested the filters restriction. I guess the best way to do that would be to set the saw rich than pull the filter at WOT and see if it leans out.



Andy, the "connecting sleeve", the 90* elbow from the air cleaner base to the carby throat is probably a better shape too.
You'd probably have to stick both setups on a flow bench to see what if any difference there is, but just eyeballing the pictures I reckon that's part, if not most of the improvement Matt's seeing too.

I've played around with things like that on four strokes to help improve the flow into the throat and venturi, and while small % improvements, you could see it on the dyno.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 6, 2009)

tdi-rick said:


> Andy, the "connecting sleeve", the 90* elbow from the air cleaner base to the carby throat is probably a better shape too.
> You'd probably have to stick both setups on a flow bench to see what if any difference there is, but just eyeballing the pictures I reckon that's part, if not most of the improvement Matt's seeing too.
> 
> I've played around with things like that on four strokes to help improve the flow into the throat and venturi, and while small % improvements, you could see it on the dyno.



The upper intake is improved, it's almost like a velocity stack. Some filters are so restrictive the difference is easily noticeable, the 026 is a good example. Anyway I'll give it a try and see what happens.


----------



## bcorradi (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for posting this thread Brad....I doubt i'm going to head out tommorrow an buy a solo, but it was a great review.


----------



## MCW (Nov 7, 2009)

tdi-rick said:


> Andy, the "connecting sleeve", the 90* elbow from the air cleaner base to the carby throat is probably a better shape too.
> You'd probably have to stick both setups on a flow bench to see what if any difference there is, but just eyeballing the pictures I reckon that's part, if not most of the improvement Matt's seeing too.
> 
> I've played around with things like that on four strokes to help improve the flow into the throat and venturi, and while small % improvements, you could see it on the dyno.



I'm wondering whether some of the improvement I've noticed changing to the HD filter setup is because my previous stock filters have been oiled? I'm sure this would have some impact on airflow compared to a stock unoiled filter.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 7, 2009)

Matt I also oil my 7900 filters, it stops 100% of the dust, but like you said it can't be good for air flow.


----------



## tdi-rick (Nov 7, 2009)

Good point Matt and Andy. (I nearly called you both Mandy.......:monkey


----------



## MCW (Nov 7, 2009)

tdi-rick said:


> Good point Matt and Andy. (I nearly called you both Mandy.......:monkey



Yeah I reckon the filter oil would definately have an affect on flow rate. I was onto that oil early and it's been that long since I'd run a non oiled filter I've forgotten what it was like 

Rick, luckily nobody confused you with Peter


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Nov 7, 2009)

[QUOTE=MCW;Rick, luckily nobody confused you with Peter 

What, Ricketer?


----------



## stihlboy (Nov 7, 2009)

as for airfilters this is something to think abouthttp://www.knfilters.com/search/product.aspx?Prod=RC-2540


----------



## MCW (Nov 7, 2009)

AUSSIE1 said:


> What, Ricketer?



Nah mate, PR*CK 

Only kidding Rick


----------



## husq2100 (Nov 7, 2009)

stihlboy said:


> as for airfilters this is something to think abouthttp://www.knfilters.com/search/product.aspx?Prod=RC-2540



if you like air flow run K&N, if you like filtration, at ANY level, DON'T!

Serg


----------



## tdi-rick (Nov 7, 2009)

I was called Rick with the silent 'P' once 

and ditto what Serg said re K&N's, they are shocking at filtration, they only flow. I can direct to test data if anyone questions it.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 9, 2009)

I was able to run the 681 some more Saturday. It now has 2 tanks of fuel through it. I buried the 28" bar pulling noodles and it doesn't even try to clog up. The noodles flow very well and never clogged up. I'm undecided when I'm going to mod it. It runs so strong and quiet like it is. It still has a 7-pin rim, so I think I'll at least take it out one more time with an 8-pin. It'd be nice to take it to a GTG still stock for you guys to run. But I don't know that any have been planned.


----------



## stihlboy (Nov 9, 2009)

:agree2: im thinkin i need to host one, any interest guys?? i have a poor cousin who is somewhat disabled from a car accident and can't cut firewood well anymore.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 9, 2009)

stihlboy said:


> :agree2: im thinkin i need to host one, any interest guys?? i have a poor cousin who is somewhat disabled from a car accident and can't cut firewood well anymore.



Probably best to start another thread for a GTG.


----------



## stihlboy (Nov 9, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Probably best to start another thread for a GTG.



the main question is would you make it?:greenchainsaw:


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm looking to purchase another Oregon Reduced Weight bar to go on this 681. I have a 28" on my 440/460 already and love it. The 681 will be ported soon. Would you go with another 28" or step it up to a 32"? I'm also considering buying a Stihl mount bar. I have one of Baileys adapters modified and already installed on the saw. That way I could use this bar on my 066 as well, should I ever need to. Whatcha think?


----------



## stihlboy (Nov 19, 2009)

check calvin and baileys im sure either would have them


----------



## thechainsawguy (Nov 19, 2009)

Thats what I run on my 7900, the Stihl mount 32" lightweight, it balances really nice. I figure you get a pricey bar, that its nice to fit both brands of saws. Dave.


----------



## gink595 (Nov 19, 2009)

Brad did you get the 272 coil to work out?


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 19, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Brad did you get the 272 coil to work out?



NO! I'm returning it since it did not appear to be an OEM coil. I'll want the one that is known to work.


----------



## RavensRoost (Nov 19, 2009)

*Rings*

Supposed to be single ring per Bailey's FAQ on 681 page....but I have not looked for myself.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 19, 2009)

RavensRoost said:


> Supposed to be single ring per Bailey's FAQ on 681 page....but I have not looked for myself.



It does only have one ring.


----------



## MCW (Nov 19, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I'm looking to purchase another Oregon Reduced Weight bar to go on this 681. I have a 28" on my 440/460 already and love it. The 681 will be ported soon. Would you go with another 28" or step it up to a 32"? I'm also considering buying a Stihl mount bar. I have one of Baileys adapters modified and already installed on the saw. That way I could use this bar on my 066 as well, should I ever need to. Whatcha think?



It'll play with a 32" Brad. In my book 28" is just a funny size even though I have a number of Tsumura hard noses in stock. Go 32" and by all means go a Stihl mount if you have an adaptor already fitted.


----------



## Maldeney (Nov 19, 2009)

Why the one ring? Seems kinda cheap to me, and I just bought one!:jawdrop: I am not concerned but just curious as to why.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 19, 2009)

Less friction? Husky has done it for years. Sure makes porting a lot easier, not having to deal with two rings ends. With just one, they're usually in the middle of the intake, which is out of the way of everything you might want to do.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 19, 2009)

The 7900 only has one ring as well, like Brad said it's to reduce friction.


----------



## joatmon (Nov 19, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> It does only have one ring.





Andyshine77 said:


> The 7900 only has one ring as well, like Brad said it's to reduce friction.



Brad and Andy,

Why does Stihl and Husky now use 2 rings on all their pro saws?

ole joat


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 19, 2009)

Didn't Husky go to two rings for EPA reasons? Other than that, I don't know.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 19, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Brad and Dandy,
> 
> Why does Stihl and Husky now use 2 rings on all their pro saws?
> 
> ole joat



Some say two ring pistons deal with heat better, and hold compression better/longer. I honestly doubt the extra ring does much of anything in a small two stroke engine.


----------



## joatmon (Nov 19, 2009)

Andyshine77 said:


> Some say two ring pistons deal with heat better, and hold compression better/longer. I honestly doubt the extra ring does much of anything in a small two stroke engine.



Andy,

Well, we're on the same page. I've always understood that the rings carry heat from the piston. Seems to me that we see lots of threads where heat in the cylinder (piston) causes a demise.

ole joat


----------



## Tzed250 (Nov 19, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Didn't Husky go to two rings for EPA reasons? Other than that, I don't know.





Andyshine77 said:


> Some say two ring pistons deal with heat better, and hold compression better/longer. I honestly doubt the extra ring does much of anything in a small two stroke engine.





joatmon said:


> Andy,
> 
> Well, we're on the same page. I've always understood that the rings carry heat from the piston. Seems to me that we see lots of threads where heat in the cylinder (piston) causes a demise.
> 
> ole joat



The rings are the pathway through which most of the heat from the piston crown makes its way to the cooling fins, Two rings allow more heat transfer.

As saws will be required to use less fuel, and therefore lose the transfer of heat to evaporation, you can pretty much kiss the single ring goodbye. 


.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 20, 2009)

Tzed250 said:


> The rings are the pathway through which most of the heat from the piston crown makes its way to the cooling fins, Two rings allow more heat transfer.
> 
> As saws will be required to use less fuel, and therefore lose the transfer of heat to evaporation, you can pretty much kiss the single ring goodbye.
> 
> ...



That's why we here clip the limiter tabs and open up the H jet. But as we all know most, people don't know any better. burn baby burn.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 20, 2009)

Here's the stock porting specs on both the original cylinder and the 7900BB cylinder.

*OEM*
Exhaust 105°
Transfers 131°
Intake 81°

*7900BB*
Exhaust 103°
Transfers 127°
Intake 81°

With the added displacement, and slightly more aggresive port timing, I'd expect the 7900BB to be a hair stronger than OEM. I will not be installing the BB stock though. Actually, I'm not sure which one I'm going to port at this point.

Additionaly, the BB piston skirt corners hit at BDC. That'll be easy enough to correct though. Also, there are still combustion chamber issues, where squish is tighter at the edge of the combustion chamber than the outer squish band. I'm seeing this on nearly every kit I get, reguardless of the model. Hopefully, we'll see this fixed soon.


----------



## Maldeney (Nov 20, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Also, there are still combustion chamber issues, where squish is tighter at the edge of the combustion chamber than the outer squish band.



Do you expect to have a uniform "squish" I assume?


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 20, 2009)

Maldeney said:


> Do you expect to have a uniform "squish" I assume?



Nik and I have yet to do any boring work, which this would require. I'm sure he's entirely capable. We just haven't done this on a saw yet. As long as I have sufficient squish, I'll probably run it. That is, if I go with the BB cylinder right now. Perhaps I should just do the OEM right now and play with the BB later. Squaring up the squish will allow me to drop the jug for some additional compression.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 20, 2009)

I'll may choose to put a plug in the decomp if I install the BB. The 681 decomp is on the top right of the cylinder, with a matching hole in the engine shroud. Strangely enough, the boss is there for the 7900 decomp position on the left side. But I hate to cut up my new plastic when I don't know if this kit will stay on the saw.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 21, 2009)

I don't have an unlimited coil on it yet, so tuning is still a little tricky for me. I made a 1/2 dozen timed sets of cuts, going a little leaner each time. The fastest cuts were both at the leanest setting. They were also the last cuts, so it wasn't a cooler saw advantage. I didn't go any leaner for fear of going to far, not being able to hear it at WOT. So there may be a *little *more left in the tuning. I'm very pleased with the gains on an already very strong saw. Compression is 190-195 PSI.


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/X1mHZniyGJw&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/X1mHZniyGJw&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## FATGUY (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## FATGUY (Nov 21, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Nik and I have yet to do any *boring *work, which this would require. I'm sure he's entirely capable. We just haven't done this on a saw yet. As long as I have sufficient squish, I'll probably run it. That is, if I go with the BB cylinder right now. Perhaps I should just do the OEM right now and play with the BB later. Squaring up the squish will allow me to drop the jug for some additional compression.



I can't say I agree with that, I find most of my work to be boring:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 21, 2009)

Looks like that thing will eat my 7900 for lunch.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Nov 21, 2009)

I have run modded saws for some time now and still do. But I have learned several things since. A ported saw saw really does not make much difference in time reduction for an arborist............a logger who is on the ground running his saw 40 plus hours a week maybe. 


Is a second or two difference in the wood pile over a good 044 really mean much?

Reality being what it is having a slightly faster saw is all about bragging rights and a hard pekker!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 21, 2009)

That's fine. This is a hobby and I enjoy doing it. Other reputable pro fallers will disagree with you though.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 21, 2009)

I find ported saws fun to run, that's what it's about to me. Man it seems like all #######s are coming out of the woodwork lately.:monkey: Sorry, but that's just the way I feel, like it or hate it.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Nov 21, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> That's fine. This is a hobby and I enjoy doing it. Other reputable pro fallers will disagree with you though.





Read what I posted Brad.........

*a logger who is on the ground running his saw 40 plus hours a week maybe*


We agree not disagree!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 21, 2009)

Andyshine77 said:


> Looks like that thing will eat my 7900 for lunch.



My 440/460 cut a 5.00 in this same log, besting the 681 by .10 seconds This 681 feels torquier though. I'm sure it'd pull a longer bar.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 21, 2009)

rahtreelimbs said:


> Read what I posted Brad.........
> 
> *a logger who is on the ground running his saw 40 plus hours a week maybe*
> 
> ...



Sorry mang. I missed that I would think a ported saw would be a big plus for a climber in a tree. Faster cuts means less time in uncomfortable and fatiguing positions.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 21, 2009)

It held it's rpm's really well, keep pushing.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 21, 2009)

Andyshine77 said:


> ...keep pushing.



It doesn't seem to mind being pushed at all. The times just get faster.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Nov 21, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Sorry mang. I missed that I would think a ported saw would be a big plus for a climber in a tree. Faster cuts means less time in uncomfortable and fatiguing positions.




Maybe some arbo's feel that way but I am not one. I have am older solo 651 that is a fine runner. Everyone gets excited about having a modded 200T. If I need a saw to cut 14" plus wood I am reaching for a 346 or something comparable!


----------



## MCW (Nov 21, 2009)

rahtreelimbs said:


> I have run modded saws for some time now and still do. But I have learned several things since. A ported saw saw really does not make much difference in time reduction for an arborist............a logger who is on the ground running his saw 40 plus hours a week maybe.
> 
> 
> Is a second or two difference in the wood pile over a good 044 really mean much?
> ...



I have a modded 7900 (from Brad) an it is significantly faster and better to use under all conditions than my stock 7900 (Brad has already posted a ported P&C and modded muffler to me that I can fit to my stocker). I dropped 200 Casuarinas yesterday and having the ability to run longer bars + an 8 pin sprocket (not a 7 pin) and still cut faster than my stock saw adds up over an 8+ hour day (yesterday was 5 hours). My current modded 7900 runs more like a 90cc saw but with a considerable weight advantage. 
If I didn't have a stock 7900 to compare the modded 7900 to I'd probably be in the same mindset as yourself.
I try not to cut with a hard pecker either (I don't get "quite" as excited about saws as some people on this site!), plus I am the only person I associate with who takes chainsaws seriously so I have no one to brag to or show off to  The fact is that my stock saw has been unloved since the modded saw arrived - simply because it is a better saw to use for tree felling.
I can see where you're coming from regarding an Arborist's point of view in an aerial application - it takes you guys ages just to setup and then 20 minutes of cutting if you're lucky.

I really should use my stock saw though as I am getting paid by the hour, not the tree...


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah I agree on a tree service/arborist perspective. Although a fast top handled saw does make the day more entertaining...


----------



## woodchuck361 (Nov 21, 2009)

Tzed250 said:


> Mail-orderability of the the Solo is a plus. Hopefully parts will be as easy to get.
> 
> This is the largest display of Dolmar product I have ever seen.
> 
> ...


There is actually a dealer in down town Columbus OH (cant think of there name?) that had a very large selection of Dolmar saws as of last year when I was there last.


----------



## woodchuck361 (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey Brad: so I guess my question is the 7900 bb kit will it fit on the 681 and if so would it be even with a 7900 with the bb kit installed or will the 681 still have an advantage due to the longer stroke? What i'm getting at is do I need to keep my 7900 and bb it or get a solo? It looks like the solo does have some extra features the 7900 doesn't Thanks...


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 21, 2009)

woodchuck361 said:


> Hey Brad: so I guess my question is the 7900 bb kit will it fit on the 681 and if so would it be even with a 7900 with the bb kit installed or will the 681 still have an advantage due to the longer stroke? What i'm getting at is do I need to keep my 7900 and bb it or get a solo? It looks like the solo does have some extra features the 7900 doesn't Thanks...



The 7900BB kit comes with a spacer to make it work on the Solo as well. The prototype I tested was stronger than a 7900. My 681 was 7-10% faster than a 7900 stock. It's now probably 30% faster than a 7900. YMMV. You be the judge.


----------



## woodchuck361 (Nov 21, 2009)

WOW so the 7900 had a good run but the 681 is the new kid on the block and there is no passing it cause you can bb the 681 too! Yikes!!! well now I wonder if the 681 crank could be installed in the 7900 and make it equal to a 681?


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm told the 681 has larger crank bearings. I don't know if the crank has large diameter stubs or not.


----------



## woodchuck361 (Nov 21, 2009)

its a caged roller/needle bearing? so would only need to be bored out to accept the larger bearing... that is if there is enough room also I wonder about the clutch set up heard they are different wonder if that would get in the way or matter?


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 21, 2009)

I would think they'd work. I believe the case is from the same casting.


----------



## bitzer (Nov 21, 2009)

That Solos lookin good! I suppose you want to wait until the unlimited coil is on, but what do you think you got percentage wise out of it? That thing is cookin with a 28"er on it!


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 21, 2009)

bitzercreek1 said:


> That Solos lookin good! I suppose you want to wait until the unlimited coil is on, but what do you think you got percentage wise out of it? That thing is cookin with a 28"er on it!



Right now it's about 20% faster than stock in this log.


----------



## woodchuck361 (Nov 21, 2009)

guess the 7900 will get a bb kit and i'll keep my eyes open for a 681 crank..lol


----------



## bitzer (Nov 21, 2009)

Thats better than you were hopeing right? I wonder how she'd pull a 32"+? You're thinkin she got more torque in her? Nice work!


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 21, 2009)

bitzercreek1 said:


> Thats better than you were hopeing right? I wonder how she'd pull a 32"+? You're thinkin she got more torque in her? Nice work!



Well, it was already close to 10% faster than a stock 7900. I'm very please with the results. It start great, idles beautifully with a health pop from all the compression, and has great throttle reponse. What's not to like. I plan to put a 32" Oregon Reduced Weight on it with full-comp chain. I believe it'll pull it with power to spare.


----------



## bitzer (Nov 21, 2009)

That'll be a great looking set-up and a nice work saw!


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 22, 2009)

Looks like it gained pretty good. I wonder what kind of difference the coil will make?


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Nov 22, 2009)

mdavlee said:


> Looks like it gained pretty good. I wonder what kind of difference the coil will make?





Not much!!!

I don't see any of these saws running past 13'000 rpm in the cut. Especially when pulling a bar 24" or better. Maybe if your using a 16" bar and cutting 8-12" wood for photo ops.

Real world no!!!


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Nov 22, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Well, it was already close to 10% faster than a stock 7900. I'm very please with the results. It start great, idles beautifully with a health pop from all the compression, and has great throttle reponse. What's not to like. I plan to put a 32" Oregon Reduced Weight on it with full-comp chain. I believe it'll pull it with power to spare.




Go full skip!!!


----------



## bitzer (Nov 22, 2009)

mdavlee said:


> Looks like it gained pretty good. I wonder what kind of difference the coil will make?



The difference is he will be able to tune it without worrying about it bouncing off the limiter and running too lean. 


I may be mistaken, but I think you'd have to pipe it to get 13k in the wood. I think Brad generally builds his saws for work type use, not hardcore racing.


----------



## bitzer (Nov 22, 2009)

rahtreelimbs said:


> Go full skip!!!



That would most likely be slower in hardwood.


----------



## MCW (Nov 22, 2009)

rahtreelimbs said:


> Go full skip!!!



This saw won't need skip. It will pull a 32" bar with non skip chain no worries. For a laugh I stuck a 42" bar with 3/8" semi chisel non skip on the 7900 that Brad modded for me and it pulled it buried in Redgum (although the oiler wouldn't keep up). No reason why Brad's 681 won't do the same, or better.

Have posted video below - not to hijack the thread (I don't think Brad will mind) but just to emphasise the point that the 7900/681 are underestimated by people that have never spent much time on one (or no time). Modded they will play with a 32" bar..



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XswACPavEuk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XswACPavEuk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Nov 22, 2009)

MCW said:


> This saw won't need skip. It will pull a 32" bar with non skip chain no worries. For a laugh I stuck a 42" bar with 3/8" semi chisel non skip on the 7900 that Brad modded for me and it pulled it buried in Redgum (although the oiler wouldn't keep up). No reason why Brad's 681 won't do the same, or better.
> 
> Have posted video below - not to hijack the thread (I don't think Brad will mind) but just to emphasise the point that the 7900/681 are underestimated by people that have never spent much time on one (or no time). Modded they will play with a 32" bar..



That may be the case but not real world for me. The ease of sharpening a 32" full skip vs. full comp makes this a no brainer. Add this to it, a lot of time when flushing a stump the saw being used has an easier time moving less chips!


----------



## MCW (Nov 22, 2009)

rahtreelimbs said:


> That may be the case but not real world for me. The ease of sharpening a 32" full skip vs. full comp makes this a no brainer. Add this to it, a lot of time when flushing a stump the saw being used has an easier time moving less chips!



I use a lot of skip buried on 32" bars in the real world and love it. However I also have no problem using non skip as well. I've never noticed much difference performance/speed wise (slight edge to non skip) but do appreciate the less cutters when it comes time to sharpening!
In Brad's case though I doubt he'll be flush cutting many stumps with his 681.


----------



## gink595 (Nov 22, 2009)

mdavlee said:


> I wonder what kind of difference the coil will make?



None, other than for tuning ease, you might pick up a little more time in a cant with a unlimited coil due to being able to stick it in the wood at a true WOT.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 23, 2009)

I run 32" full comp on my ported 7900 all the time, it did pretty well in this really hard beech.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jjriW-powdg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jjriW-powdg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 23, 2009)

There's quite a few PNW log cutters that run standard sequence chain on a 32" bar, including a couple on this forum. I'd say that's real world enough.


----------



## Maldeney (Nov 24, 2009)

So what is the bore difference between the stock 681 and the 7900BB?

And why did you feel the need to go to the BB set up instead of just playing with the stock cylinder?


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 24, 2009)

Maldeney said:


> So what is the bore difference between the stock 681 and the 7900BB?
> 
> And why did you feel the need to go to the BB set up instead of just playing with the stock cylinder?



The 7900 and 681 have the same bore at 52mm. The 681 has a 1mm longer stroke at 38mm. With the 54mm BB kit, the 7900 has 85cc and the 681 has 87cc.

The BB cylinder currently has a problem in the squish band/combustion chamber area that must be machined flat. If I get that fixed, I'll use it for porting experimentation. I doubt I will be doing that any time real soon.


----------



## Maldeney (Nov 24, 2009)

Sorry you lost me. So you did port the stock cylinder?


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 24, 2009)

Maldeney said:


> Sorry you lost me. So you did port the stock cylinder?



Yes, it's the stock cylinder that I ported.


----------



## Maldeney (Nov 24, 2009)

Gotcha. Sorry for my confusion. I guess I was reading too fast.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 24, 2009)

Maldeney said:


> Gotcha. Sorry for my confusion. I guess I was reading too fast.



No problem. I assume you thought I used the BB kit? BTW, you're welcome to come down as well should Gink decide he's up for a little road trip back to Ohio


----------



## Maldeney (Nov 24, 2009)

Right on


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 25, 2009)

I finally made the decision and ordered a 32" Stihl 3003 mount Oregon Reduced Weight bar for the 681. Once you try these bars, it's a lot easier to buy the 2nd one! I'm using the steel adapter from Baileys that's made to use Stihl bars in Huskys. I had to do a little grinding on it to fit on the Solo, but it fits great now. It's a snug fit and has to be tapped on. So that makes it an integral part of the saw that won't fall off when I remove the bar. I'll be running an 8-pin rim and full-comp RSC chain.


----------



## rms61moparman (Nov 25, 2009)

Sorry your pics didn't come thru. Hint Hint


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 25, 2009)

rms61moparman said:


> Sorry your pics didn't come thru. Hint Hint



I just ordered the stuff! Geeez!


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 25, 2009)

Here ya go


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 25, 2009)

Or you can just add 4" to this one.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Nov 25, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Or you can just add 4" to this one.




That bar is so pretty I don't think I could ever let myself use it.


----------



## rms61moparman (Nov 25, 2009)

Brad,

What is the actual weight savings with these bars?
I really like the concept but have to wonder about the weight/price value.

Mike 

.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 25, 2009)

rms61moparman said:


> Brad,
> 
> What is the actual weight savings with these bars?
> I really like the concept but have to wonder about the weight/price value.
> ...



Hang on a sec and I'll dig up the thread.


----------



## joatmon (Nov 25, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Hang on a sec and I'll dig up the thread.



Brad,

While you're at it, please find this thread:



blsnelling said:


> I realize they're not all bad apples. But the few there are, spoil the barrel. And I'm not here to bicker. But I will tell the truth and defend myself *when attacked*. Yes, a thicker skin might be warranted. I admit I have a real hard time keeping my mouth shut when pot stirrers come along. I might be better severed to simply let the dead bury the dead. It all comes out in the end.



I've looked and still have no clue as to what you're talking about.

ole joat


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 25, 2009)

Here it is Mike. LINK


----------



## brncreeper (Nov 25, 2009)

blsnelling said:


>



sweet!:rockn:


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 3, 2009)

Bars are gettin awful long for an east coaster:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 3, 2009)

The new 32" bar arrived today. It balances with this 32" about like it did with the 28" Sugihara bar. It will just almost set flat with the bar in the air, with it full of fluids. 28" would be perfect, but I've got that covered with the 440/460.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks nice, I might be able to talk myself into one of them for christmas.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 3, 2009)

mdavlee said:


> Looks nice, I might be able to talk myself into one of them for christmas.



If you don't already have a 28" saw setup, or need the 32", I'd recommend going 28".


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 3, 2009)

I have 2 28" already and a 32" stihl bar and adapter already. It's just one of the wants.


----------



## MCW (Dec 3, 2009)

blsnelling said:


>



That is the perfect head chopped photo. Nice looking bars those, I'm tempted myself to get one but unfortunately am running too many bars as it is


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 3, 2009)

Can you just set the HD filter cover on there and take a picture?? That would make my life complete.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 3, 2009)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Can you just set the HD filter cover on there and take a picture?? That would make my life complete.:hmm3grin2orange:



I don't have one.


----------



## Evan (Dec 3, 2009)

looks good. i wish id of saved for 32 rw instead of getn the 32" ES that i got


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 3, 2009)

I can see woodyman drooling now. That red is sooo nice, not to mention fade resistant, and we can all spell Oregon.


----------



## bitzer (Dec 3, 2009)

Awful Preety! Those RW's keep looking better and better every time I see one! Can't wait to see that red and blue demon in action!


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Dec 3, 2009)

Cedarkerf said:


> Bars are gettin awful long for an east coaster:hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah I think I might put my 42"er on woodshark. lmfao :spam:


----------



## parrisw (Dec 4, 2009)

MCW said:


> That is the perfect head chopped photo. Nice looking bars those, I'm tempted myself to get one but unfortunately am running too many bars as it is



Ya, finally his face isn't messing up the photo!! LOL LOL


----------



## Hddnis (Dec 4, 2009)

Brad, you buy any longer bars and you'll be forced to move to the PNW. :hmm3grin2orange:



Mr. HE


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I don't have one.



Maybe someone could photoshop it on there while they are coming up with the next ransom picture.:monkey:


----------



## PROCHAINSAW (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice video and nice to see the Solo getting some spot light, cant wait to see the comparison between the 7900 and the 681


----------



## B_Turner (Dec 14, 2009)

bitzercreek1 said:


> Awful Preety! Those RW's keep looking better and better every time I see one! Can't wait to see that red and blue demon in action!



I know most folks really like them, but I find them a bit too flexible.

Just a personal thing. Less weight is good, though.


----------



## gink595 (Dec 14, 2009)

PROCHAINSAW said:


> Nice video and nice to see the Solo getting some spot light, cant wait to see the comparison between the 7900 and the 681



http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=115071&highlight=681

This is one that I had posted, in this comparison the 7900 won by a few thousands in that size of wood. Note the 7900 was well broke in and the 681 was on it's first breath of life(first cuts).


----------

